# Vapecon 2016- All vendor specials



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

I would like to try and get all the vendors attending Vapecon 2016 to post ALL their specials that they will be running on the day in here so that we as customers can know where to get what at the best price. This is to save the heartache of someone buying a mod and then 2min later finding the exact same mod at another vendor for R200 less. I understand that a lot of people support the vendor they know best but im sure a lot of people will agree with me that we need to make our budgets go as far as they can...

If the admin/mods can send this to the vendors that will be great as i do not know all their tags

@Silver 

Thanks


----------



## Caramia (24/8/16)

And maybe (I know it is very short notice) spots where one can have ones batteries wrapped, get silicon sleeves, cool vape bands, etc.?


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

I agree, the more you save per item the more items you can buy!!


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vendor-specials.t26013/


----------



## Sir Vape (24/8/16)

We have a special running in the official thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vendor-specials.t26013/ and some of our items will be discounted at our table.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/16)

Kyli3boi said:


> I would like to try and get all the vendors attending Vapecon 2016 to post ALL their specials that they will be running on the day in here so that we as customers can know where to get what at the best price. This is to save the heartache of someone buying a mod and then 2min later finding the exact same mod at another vendor for R200 less. I understand that a lot of people support the vendor they know best but im sure a lot of people will agree with me that we need to make our budgets go as far as they can...
> 
> If the admin/mods can send this to the vendors that will be great as i do not know all their tags
> 
> ...



Hi @Kyli3boi 
Thanks for trying to help out 

Please check out the first post of the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-vendor-specials.t26013/
It contains a summary of specials from exhibiting vendors at VapeCon.

We as a team have put in a massive amount of effort to put the above thread together. These are specials we have gotten from the various vendors that we could announce on their behalf. Some of them are running other specials on the day, which they have typically announced in their own subforums.

I will say though that several of the exhibiting vendors are extremely busy with final preparations of their stands and stock - and several are starting their travels from out of town. So I don't know how many of them are going to be very active on the forum between now and Saturday 

Please bear in mind that the VapeCon section forms part of the general threads of the forum - as such, vendors are not allowed to promote themselves or their products there. We also would like to reserve the VapeCon section for official communications so that it does not get too complex with too many threads. There are already a fair number. 

In order to help all the above I have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum where vendors can discuss their offerings directly if they choose to.


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

@brotiform I know about that thread but that may not be the only specials that vendors might be running as stated by @Silver somewhere in that thread that those are just the big ones. Such as @Sir Vape has just said they will have some of the items discounted at their table, that is what i am asking vendors to supply is what ALL will be discounted on the day at their stand.


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

@Silver i understand where you are coming from and i understand that vendors will be very busy now. I think that i am being misunderstood in what i would like to come out of this thread so please feel free to close this thread as i do not think it will go how i thought it would


----------

